# Lure Coursing



## Countryboy

"This content is currently unavailable." Booooo... 

With Facebook, that could be true. Or it could maybe not be true. For years I've fought with FB over my albums of cross-Canada trips that should be visible to Everyone. Mostly they're not.

It seems that they can open individual pix to Everyone. But they're lousy at doing it with albums. 

Too bad...


----------



## Winnow

This is the link it should be open to everyone 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150694524395304.700604.760610303&l=8ef6e2c871


----------



## Countryboy

Winnow said:


> This is the link it should be open to everyone
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150694524395304.700604.760610303&l=8ef6e2c871


Perfick!! Thanx.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It is so wonderful to see what a great time these dogs are having. If we had lure coursing in our area, I would most definitely take the Whippets out. They run like the freaking wind!


----------



## Countryboy

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is so wonderful to see what a great time these dogs are having. *If we had lure coursing in our area*, I would most definitely take the Whippets out. They run like the freaking wind!


I finally got a chance to get back and see that video. Wow! I wish I looked that good running down the beach, eh?  

Tho probably me and my guy would make it abt a hundred metres and then wander off to dig clams . . . or something! 

Too bad tho . . no lure coursing in ON?


----------



## littlestitches

What pulls the lure? Do the dogs ever catch it? 

Thanks for posting, that was fun to see.

Paula


----------



## Winnow

It a machine that pulls it hooked up to a car battery 
Something like this 

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/uploads/monthly_02_2009/post-14991-1234873327_thumb.jpg

And no they do not catch it


----------



## cavon

On the topic of lure coursing, my boy has already earned his coursing aptitude title and is already on his way to his coursing aptitude excellence title.


----------



## Winnow

Congratulations on your boy, great job.
Cant wait to see my dogs on the run.


----------



## whitepoodles

Cavon:

Not only is Finnegan one of the most beautiful red poodles I have ever seen, but he has a mind and intelligence to match.

Huge congratulations to you for all your accomplishments with Finny, and I have non doubt his breeder is equally proud of him.

Good luck in the future, you certainly raised the bar high for this beautiful red boy !


----------



## whitepoodles

Cavon:

Also, can this gorgeous boy ever cover ground WOHOO !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Way to go Cavon. That is fantastic! Where do you go to get a dog ready for this in South Western Ontario?


----------



## cavon

Cherie, Finnegan had no training! That was his first run ever. I always felt he had a very strong prey drive - especially the way he chases my cats!! LOL!!

I brought him out give it a try because it looked like so much fun and before his turn I brought him close to watch a few dogs run, so he would get excited, and he was beside himself. Every time the steward yelled, "tally ho!" Finnie would get crazy!

and then it was our turn - I knew he would run, but I wasn't sure if he would do the whole course or just go part way and stop, wondering why I wasn't shouting for him to come back! BUT run he did and now he can just hear the noise the machine makes and he gets all excited. it is really amazing to watch in person and there are poodles that run even faster than my boy - they are a beautiful sight to behold!

I was afraid that he might think he could chase the cats more, but he hasn't, well not any more thanhe did already! LOL!!


----------



## whitepoodles

*


cavon said:



Cherie, Finnegan had no training! That was his first run ever.

Click to expand...

*


cavon said:


> I always felt he had a very strong prey drive - especially the way he chases my cats!! LOL!!
> 
> Cavon:
> 
> He is amazing, Beauty AND Brains !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

cavon said:


> Cherie, Finnegan had no training! That was his first run ever. I always felt he had a very strong prey drive - especially the way he chases my cats!! LOL!!
> 
> I brought him out give it a try because it looked like so much fun and before his turn I brought him close to watch a few dogs run, so he would get excited, and he was beside himself. Every time the steward yelled, "tally ho!" Finnie would get crazy!
> 
> and then it was our turn - I knew he would run, but I wasn't sure if he would do the whole course or just go part way and stop, wondering why I wasn't shouting for him to come back! BUT run he did and now he can just hear the noise the machine makes and he gets all excited. it is really amazing to watch in person and there are poodles that run even faster than my boy - they are a beautiful sight to behold!
> 
> I was afraid that he might think he could chase the cats more, but he hasn't, well not any more thanhe did already! LOL!!


Where did you do it? What a guy! The kitties better learn to run real fast and NEVER make whizzing noises- just in case! Is it fenced, so if they do decide they aren't into it, they cannot get away? I love to see how much they enjoy it.


----------



## phrannie

*I watched the videos, and can see how lure coursing could get into somebody's blood....all I can say is WOW....it was exciting just watching the dogs run.... 

I gotta ask, what do they use to pull the lure...a 4 wheeler?? I never saw any vehicles or tracks, so just curiosity question. (I'm in Montana, and as you can imagine, there's darn few sight hounds up here)...ergo no lure coursing that I've ever heard about.

p*


----------



## Chagall's mom

Finn just takes my breath away! He runs like the the wind and thrills in doing so!! It's so exhilarating to watch him run, with his gorgeous red hair flying in the breeze. You _must_ buy that boy a convertible--he looks _so darn good _wind-blown!! What a handsome, agile, athletic guy he is.* Cavon*, you and Finn continue to WOW me with all you do and accomplish together. Talk about a _winning __combination!!_


----------



## whitepoodles

Crystal: 
Let me know where you will be going with Finny end of August. My pups are leaving then to their forever homes and I am free to go to the shows here and in Ontario.

Would love to be there to cheer you and Finny on.. 

Way to go girl you are DOING IT !! and doing it well ..


----------



## cavon

We are UKC registered, so I just went to the UKC upcoming event section and found lure coursing events open to all breeds. I don't know where CKC or AKC events would be held, but I imagine their website must have an upcoming event page that you can search by event.

I have been to places that were both fenced and not fenced. I have to admit I was nervous at the not fenced location because, my big boy does not have the strongest recall and I could picture myself chasing him for hours, but the courses we have run have been set up in a loop so the dog comes right back to you and they are focussed on the lure, so as you see in the video, I was able to walk right over to him and put his leash on. 

One time, Finnegan lost the lure in some long grass and went to the ground to try to pick up the scent. the controller moved the lure a bit and he caught sight of it and was right on it again. He even managed to run so fast he caught it!! They told me that rarely happens!!

There is a series of pullies set up in a pattern and there is a motor that moves the cord arount through the pullies. If a dog wanders off or loses the lure, they can back it up and move it forward to either entice the dog or let the dog get sight of it again. 

I have seen some dogs that just weren't that interested in chasing it, but they generally just frolic around a bit and run back to their owner. If a dog starts to play keep away from its owner, everyone around will help out to catch it. At least that is what happenned at the meets I attended.


----------



## whitepoodles

cavon said:


> We are UKC registered, so I just went to the UKC upcoming event section and found lure coursing events open to all breeds. I don't know where CKC or AKC events would be held, but I imagine their website must have an upcoming event page that you can search by event.
> 
> I have been to places that were both fenced and not fenced. I have to admit I was nervous at the not fenced location because, my big boy does not have the strongest recall and I could picture myself chasing him for hours, but the courses we have run have been set up in a loop so the dog comes right back to you and they are focussed on the lure, so as you see in the video, I was able to walk right over to him and put his leash on.
> 
> One time, Finnegan lost the lure in some long grass and went to the ground to try to pick up the scent. the controller moved the lure a bit and he caught sight of it and was right on it again. He even managed to run so fast he caught it!! They told me that rarely happens!!
> 
> There is a series of pullies set up in a pattern and there is a motor that moves the cord arount through the pullies. If a dog wanders off or loses the lure, they can back it up and move it forward to either entice the dog or let the dog get sight of it again.
> 
> *I have seen some dogs that just weren't that interested in chasing it, but they generally just frolic around a bit and run back to their owner*. If a dog starts to play keep away from its owner, everyone around will help out to catch it. At least that is what happenned at the meets I attended.



Prey Drive can be noted/detected when a pup is as young as 8-9 weeks of age. At least from what I have seen while the tester is testing my puppies. Temperament testing although not 100% written in stone, does tend to give you an idea of what the core temperament of the puppy is, and the test of chasing the cord with the towel attached to it (one of the 10 temp. tests done on 8 wks. old pups ) will give you more or less an idea if the puppy will be able to do what Finnigan does.

You can still teach a dog how to chase but if they dont have it in them.. they will never excell at this sport. Finnigan has it in its core temperament and that is why he does so well in this sport and does not focus on you.


----------



## NOLA Standards

Hello Cavon.

Annie's been out for her CAT title. She was amazing her first 2 legs, and her last leg she turned her nose up! I contacted Laura and she gave us some good tips and also sent me some videos and I think one was of your boy.

Like Finnegan, we just went to a practice and she loved it. She's does have a couple of quirks. She's informed (by going to the car!) that she's not running in 97 degree weather! ha and I need the huntmaster to keep the lure ahead of her - as once she gets on it - she considers it "caught" and is done. Smart Poodles!

I think I enjoyed the day as much as she did and the site hound people were very welcoming and lots of fun.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest

I don't know how I missed this thread. I loved watching the whippets, Saluki's and the lone Afghan Hound! Sighthounds running is a thing of beauty. My whippet hauls and no one at the dog park can ever catch him because of the combination of speed and agility to turn on a dime. We looked into racing with him (they have whippet races here), but those whippets are muscle bound. I never thought of a poodle doing lures! My husband loves Salukis. We talked about getting one when our standard passed away, but we already have a lovely whippet. I am just surprised you have many sighthounds in Iceland! LOL. How do they stay warm in the winter? Mine is a complete weather wimp and can't take much heat or cold. 

Sighthounds are fun. I especially like having a sight hound along with a poodle because their personalities are so diametrically opposed. In addition, a whippet is wash and wear compared to the high maintenance poodle.

Here's my boy Echo


----------



## Winnow

outwest said:


> I am just surprised you have many sighthounds in Iceland! LOL. How do they stay warm in the winter?



Our winters are actually quite mild the heat usually never goes below 23 F 
usually stays around 32-41 F.
So I would say that they are better of in Iceland than in western Europe.


----------



## outwest

Yes, it certainly sounds like they are better off there that in Europe. My sister lived in Warsaw for a few years- that place was incredibly cold, well below zero, in the winter. Your weather is practically balmy in comparison. You are near the coast. I wasn't thinking. Thanks for educating me.


----------



## Winnow

yes everyone in Iceland leave near the ocean the center of the country is uninhabitable.


----------



## whitepoodles

Outwest:
Your dog is lovely.


----------



## outwest

Thank yu, whitepoodles. He is a sweet boy and a huge whippet. He was pick of the breeders litter and she was keeping him to show, but alas he was a cryptorchid (a common whippet problem). At almost 4 months she gave up. I was on a waiting list for her next litter, but she offered me him and I couldn't pass him up- such a pretty boy. I lucked out getting him for my pet. He ended up way too big for a show whippet anyway. 

I have a huge whippet and a little standard!  One of these days I'll get it right.


----------



## whitepoodles

outwest said:


> Thank yu, whitepoodles. He is a sweet boy and a huge whippet. He was pick of the breeders litter and she was keeping him to show, but alas he was a cryptorchid (a common whippet problem). At almost 4 months she gave up. I was on a waiting list for her next litter, but she offered me him and I couldn't pass him up- such a pretty boy. I lucked out getting him for my pet. He ended up way too big for a show whippet anyway.
> 
> *I have a huge whippet and a little standard!  One of these days I'll get it right.*




Outwest:

You HAVE IT RIGHT and dont let anyone on and out of this forum make you believe otherwise.

To each his own and I believe in live and let live. If you wanted a small poodle so be it.. He is yours to love and no one should tell you otherwise.


----------



## Countryboy

Well I was gonna start a new thread on Lure Coursing, and how I wanted to get the boys into it next Spring. Talking it up at the show yesterday I've even got other members of our 'poodle group' interested in it. So we're gonna be out somewhere next Spring with our dogs. 

But I gave up on the new thread 'cos I would have had to link to Winnow and Cavon's videos of this sport anyway. And this way, y'all can see the videos for yourselves. 

I wouldn't touch Obedience. Too boring! And even Rally is a bit like training a little automaton to me. Agility now, looks like a sport where the dogs can have some fun. So we're doing a bit of practice on the equipment for that. 

But so does Lure Coursing! Check it out, everybody.


----------

